# Fig and Sparrow



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

After a meet in NTP and a coffee there that was just too light and acidic for a flat white, an experience I have often there, I went to find lunch.

Just round the corner on the next block I saw Fig and Sparrow.

Lovely 'dual business' place and some really nice home wares at the front. I had a flat white and a parma ham and mozzerella sandwich on olive and rosemary sourdoguh bloomer, ringing in at a slightly pricey £7.40.

Service was a little slow but never something that bothers me too much if the coffee is good. Unfortunately what looked like med to med-dark roast in the hopper tasted a bit under extracted and sour in the cup but possibly just a bit fruity for my tastes. A shame and perhaps a symptom of a busy(ish) lunch hour. The sandwich on the other hand was delicious. Simple ingrediants but very fresh, the bread was lovely and fluffy and really made the sandwich. It was as mentioned a tad expensive but about as good as a simple sandwich like that gets.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Dylan said:


> After a meet in NTP and a coffee there that was just too light and acidic for a flat white, an experience I have often there


Do you feed this back to them? Or just keep ordering the same thing in the hope one day it'll be better?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> Do you feed this back to them? Or just keep ordering the same thing in the hope one day it'll be better?


No, it was just a comment on a preference for darker roasts in a flat white. I have ordered a flat white on a couple of past occasions and not thought it too 'tart' but at the time I think I dismissed it as maybe just a bad cup. As it tasted the same this time it occurred to me that they were likely hitting the nail on the head and my preference was for a darker roast in a flat white.

Perhaps I should have expanded a little more, and next time I go in I'll have a closer look at their roasts. I always end up there with a friend or colleague that isn't nearly into their coffee as much as me and I never want to stand around quizzing the barista when I should be talking to them! I dont expect there is any fault with the way NTP are making their coffee, I would muse that perhaps these places use a single bean for both espresso and flat white that is not suited to both, but on the more likely other hand it may just be a personal preference.


----------

